# Post Your room design /room idea/ room themes  OPEN ( only for ACNH)



## momiji345 (Mar 30, 2020)

I started one a long time ago for acnl ,but i wanted to start one for ACNH.

What You Can Post
============
-interior design
-room idea
-room theme
-Out side theme /Graden Idea  

*RULES *
=============
-Plz Do not steal pictures online,and claim you made them  
- If you want to share some one esle's room,make sure you ask them,and add there name below  
-This place is where players can take idea and help them design
-Be kind on the form, no bullying ,swearing ,negative,or rude comments
-It helps if you can list all the funture your using in the room,so player's know's what the items are Tho this rule it't not necessary,it helps this from be clean and free from spaming,In all you have the right to not list the items if you dont want too.
-Plz Do not PM spam players ,It can be annoying .Its the risk you take on this form lol 
-The Last rule is to Have Fun and Share your Idea 

*=Its great to have creative mind ,So Please repsect people's idea.Some players here are still learning how design, and other's have more experience. Iv seen some amazing room as well as some wicked creepy rooms, other's are just plan beautiful.But no matter how bad or good your desigen is , this place is a place to learn.*


----------



## mocha. (Mar 30, 2020)

I’m so nosey I’d love to see what others are doing for their interior designs  I just need some better furniture before I can post some pics of mine haha!


----------



## momiji345 (Mar 30, 2020)

Design By:Momiji345
Town:Revor
Furniture List:
Theme:Moving In
#New island Life #Home design # Super Poor furniturer


----------



## xara (Mar 30, 2020)

i haven’t started on any of my room ideas since i don’t quite have the furniture yet but for my main character i’m planning a sunset/sunrise themed room, an arcade, a bedroom, a room based off of my favourite show, a villager pic gallery and a peach themed room :3


----------



## momiji345 (Mar 30, 2020)

I love that idea , i cant wait to see it when you get all your furniture. Am thinking of making a jail house as i did't finsh it on acnl .Am going to have holding cell , jail kitchen or wood shop , visiting room ,a  indergater room .I Will see what i can do tho ,XD Its going to be lot work getting these item


----------



## tolisamarie (Mar 30, 2020)

Main Room - Wooden Series






Left Room - Diner Kitchen






Right Room - Bathroom (Yes, that is a Barreleye in the middle of the room because why not? LOL!)






Back Room - Bedroom - Rattan Series






Upstairs - Bedroom - Cute White Series


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 30, 2020)

tolisamarie said:


> -



Your dog picture in the main room is so cute!!! I love all the little details in that room!


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 30, 2020)

Main room! (And only room at the moment)


----------



## momiji345 (Mar 30, 2020)

I love your room its sooo cute ,it reminds me of Sylvia house.


----------



## tolisamarie (Mar 30, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> Your dog picture in the main room is so cute!!! I love all the little details in that room!



That's my actual dog, Cookie. She's a Shi-Chi (Shih Tzu/Chihuahua mix).


----------



## momiji345 (Apr 2, 2020)

^B^


----------



## Bilaz (Apr 7, 2020)

I finally managed to trade for all the furniture I needed for my nautical main room


----------



## niko2 (Apr 7, 2020)

Cozy bedroom





Tea room





Luxurious bathroom


----------



## Bilaz (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm bringing this back  because the game has been out a lot longer and given everyone the chance to decorate!

I'm so much further into the game now and I've collected a lot of furniture!!! Wanted to share what I've got now!
I tried my best to make a real house and had two rooms left over to make gardens!




I'm soooooooo happy with my nautical living room, I think it's my favourite room I've ever created in Animal Crossing!!! Music is steep hill!




Ship/fish themed kitchen with vintage vibes  yes it's ironwood and everyone has an ironwood kitchen but I feel like I managed to keep it original! Music is K.K. Steppe




Cherry blossom garden, there's no music in this one so it's very relaxing 




A very fancy study featuring art and villager pictures! Ankha and Olivia's pictures are on the wall, music is Comrade K.K.




Very cute pink mermaid room with Rosie's picture! I wanted to display the full set because I love how beautifully soft and detailed it is in this game, I made a bedroom ensuite because I enjoy it when my house is fully realistic but I'm not super fond of designing large bathrooms! Music is K.K. Condor




Last but not least, an autumn forest garden with logs and mushrooms  music is K.K. Bossa


----------

